# how to train while on steroids



## proteinassasin (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got my diet just about right I've ordered my next course of gear 100 dbol tabs and 30ml test enanthate

Just curious what u guys train like

I'm currently doing mon-chest tues-back wed-legs thurs-shoulders fri-tricep sat-bicep sunday off

I don't want to overtrain but I'd like some opinions on what works for you?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i train roughly the same but probly do some extra sets and reps or add in an extra excersie as you tend to have better recovery when on


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, looks like overtraining to me, six days straight. When on cycle I train 3 to 4 days a week, split routine, often don't bother with bi's & tri's for weeks on end. Roughly 4 excercises per body part, couple of warm up sets, 1 or 2 working sets, intensity is the key. As is often said, you grow out of the gym, not in it!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Mon tue/thu fri split

train triceps with chest, biceps with back, shoulders/traps and then legs seperately. Frees up some days for cardio-fitness/fun


----------



## proteinassasin (Feb 9, 2011)

So I should hit it like this mon chest tricep. Wed back bicep fri shoulders traps sat legs how many sets on each bodypart


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Still 3 days straight in there, why not try what GoldenGate suggested as per frequency, tried & trusted method among us oldies. As far as sets & reps goes, only you know what works best for you, but I prefer something along the lines of 4 exercises per body part, 4 sets, 6 to 10 reps. The best advice I can offer is whatever you decide to do, you want at least 1 set per exercise of puke inducing intensity. Train hard, eat well & get plenty of rest, you'll grow.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

proteinassasin said:


> So I should hit it like this mon chest tricep. Wed back bicep fri shoulders traps sat legs how many sets on each bodypart


Once you have been training a while, you will get a "feel" for what is working for you.

My split goes a lil like this, allthough i alternate what muscle groups i train om what day.

Mon - Chest/Tris (chest first) 3 exercises per muscle - 3 sets per exercise - 8-10 reps per set

Tue- Legs - Same amount of exercises and sets.

Wed - Off

Thursday - Back/Biceps - same amount of exercises and sets

Friday - Shoulders/Traps - Again same amount of exercises and sets.

Mix it up a little, throw in a drop set in your last exercise/set per muscle etc. The more time you spend in the gym, the more you will find out what works for you personally mate.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

proteinassasin said:


> I've got my diet just about right I've ordered my next course of gear 100 dbol tabs and 30ml test enanthate
> 
> Just curious what u guys train like
> 
> ...


question is, how were your results on this sort of split?

and u dint feel u were over training with this split?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

On cycle: 4 day split HIT training 8-10 reps

Off cycle: 3 days per week full body workouts low reps 4-6 and only free weights/main compound movements.

That's my method.

Fck training anything more than days per week unless im throwing in additional cardio.


----------

